# Hey Admins/mods



## f3nelson (Jun 2, 2008)

Why is there no option to view "todays posts"?

I am a member and admin of a few Vbulletin boards, and that option is very nice.......thanks in advance


----------



## ronp (Jun 2, 2008)

There is on the top.


----------



## ddave (Jun 2, 2008)

I think the "Today's Posts" link at the top disappears after you log in.  New Posts will only get you the posts since the last time you logged out.

However if you put this link in the address bar

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...hp?do=getdaily

it will give you the posts for the last 24 hours which is what the Today's Posts will give. Make the link a Favorite (or bookmark) and you can go back to it anytime.

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------

